# Muchos efectos [Reverb, Echo, Fuzz, Falanger, Chorus, Tremolo, Vibrato, Delay, etc]



## Francisco Galarza (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Hace mucho que no andaba por el foro, pero encontré una página llena de diagramas y me pareció que valía la pena compartirla.

www.experimentalistsanonymous.com



Si llega a ser contra las reglas del foro publicar un enlace (no lo sé), pido disculpas.

Saludos


----------



## ZAMI (Nov 6, 2009)

hola! 

valla aporte el tuyo !muy bueno,me intereso mucho los bypass que biene en esta pagina...justo lo que nesesitava 

grasias!!


----------



## stalker94 (Mar 8, 2011)

ta muy buena la pagina  gracias


----------

